# Ooh Aah potato milk?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.thecut.com/2022/02/what-is-potato-milk.html

Make your own :grin2:

https://thegreencreator.com/potato-milk/


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought potato milk was another name for vodka:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats wrong with cows semi skimmed? Cheap and readily available.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not everyone can drink cows milk though and not sure I'd want potato milk but would try it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't potato milk is what Mummy potatoes give to little potatoes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Whats wrong with cows semi skimmed? Cheap and readily available.
> 
> Ray.


Kev just said it, some people are elegiac to cows milk, goats milk isn´t always easy to come by and there are a few more reasons why potatoes and not other vegetables nuts etc. if you read the link.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan I was suitably informed by Kev. Thanks for drumming it in and I should have considered the odd 1%.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan I was suitably informed by Kev. Thanks for drumming it in and I should have considered the *odd 1%.*
> 
> Ray.


1 % of what?

Children can be allergic to cows milk, Hans was as a child and goats milk can sometimes taste horrible depending what the goat is fed on.
Vegans don´t drink milk that comes from animals and some people just don´t like it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats the 1% Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thats the 1% Jan.
> 
> Ray.


I don´t know where you found it, but never mind, if you or one of your family were part of that 1% you wouldn´t think them odd :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Kev just said it, *some people are elegiac* to cows milk, goats milk isn´t always easy to come by and there are a few more reasons why potatoes and not other vegetables nuts etc. if you read the link.


Do what now? :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ignore her G, daft as brush.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ignore her G, daft as brush.


I smelt it by myself the second time and my smelling was correct


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Poetry is bunk. Or was that history?


Definition Of Elegiac /Define
Of, relating to, or consisting of two dactylic hexameter lines the second of which lacks the arsis in the third and sixth feet.
Written in or consisting of elegiac couplets.
Noted for having written poetry in such couplets.
Of or relating to the period in Greece about the seventh century b.c. when poetry written in such couplets flourished.
Of, relating to, or comprising elegy or an elegy especially expressing sorrow often for something now past. Example: An elegiac lament for departed youth.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

????? Is this another language you have been learning Alan?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Poetry is bunk. Or was that history?
> 
> Definition Of Elegiac /Define
> Of, relating to, or consisting of two dactylic hexameter lines the second of which lacks the arsis in the third and sixth feet.
> ...


Easy for you to say.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, yes, the good old footless arses and the daleks pleximeters.

Never heard of them before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to go out with one of those in the 60s


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You all talk a load of crap (meaning absolute rubbish) at times

*elegiac*
adjective
a movingly elegiac piece for small orchestra: mournful, melancholic, melancholy, plaintive, sorrowful, sad, lamenting, doleful; funereal, dirge-like; touching, moving, poignant; literary dolorous; rare threnodic, threnodial. ANTONYMS cheerful


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On my way to the dog scentwork event the other day I passed a farm offering raw (unpasteurised) milk. When I got there some of the others were discussing it and extolling its virtues along with the cheese made from it. On the way home I stopped to buy some. They sell it from a coin operated machine which is filled with milk straight from the cows. You can take your own glass bottles if you so wish. I bought a 2l bottle of milk but the cheese (especially recommended by the team) machine contactless payment was out of order. The milk was delicious so I looked up the benefits of the milk straight from the cow. Michael Mosely extols its virtues so I am going to try to get to the farm around here that sells it and also try the cheese


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I go to Warmeloh they get milk directly from the cow from the farm in the next village. They have a few dozen cows of their own, but they are beef cattle.:grin2:


----------

